# Question for those who use SCARM



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

For those who've used or are using this track planning software, did/do you use the free version or opt for the paid version? In your opinion is the money for the paid version worth the cost? Why or why not?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The free version was discontinued as I recall, look for the rather lively exchange on that somewhere here.


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

I am still using the free version but my layout is very small. Last time I checked, the free version had limit of something like 100 track pieces so definitely no good for larger projects.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The free version was discontinued as I recall, look for the rather lively exchange on that somewhere here.


Jojn, I think it's still being offered but is limited to 100 pieces of track. What will you be using to design the layout in your new home?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I sprang for AnyRail some time ago, so that's what I typically use. I think SCARM has some interesting capabilities, but after I saw the testy exchange on converting to the paid version, I thought twice about investing. I also found the interface to be more convoluted than the AnyRail interface, a picture of simplicity.

FWIW, I used the free version of Anyrail to fool around a lot, and they answered a lot of questions for me without reservation, that's when I decided to take the plunge and buy the paid version.


----------

